# 3d party fast DC chargers?



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

The details appear to be 'vague' but both Revel and EVgo claim to have Tesla charging capabilities. But I'm wondering if they got some Tesla plugs and are just emulating a CHAdeMO protocol? 

This would likely limit the charge rate to 50 kW, right?

Bob Wilson


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Someone with more experience with Superchargers would have to answer, but I’m guessing it’s not the cars themselves that lock down DC charging, so all third parties have to do is say “I have DC power for you” to the car and it will accept it?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Apparently some have been retrofitting their existing chargers, and replacing the chademo port with a tesla port, and I'm pretty sure they are all older 50kW stations. Would love to see more support from 3rd parties, but their issues are so bad you don't want any part of it.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I got confirmation their Tesla charge rate is only 50 kW ... less bad than an L2 but not by much.

Bob Wilson


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

bwilson4web said:


> The details appear to be 'vague' but both Revel and EVgo claim to have Tesla charging capabilities. But I'm wondering if they got some Tesla plugs and are just emulating a CHAdeMO protocol?
> 
> This would likely limit the charge rate to 50 kW, right?
> 
> Bob Wilson


That's been my experience with the CCS adapter from Setec-Power. They seem to be emulating the CHAdeMO protocol even though theirs is rated to 80kW, I don't think anyone has cracked the Supercharging protocol to allow for anything higher yet


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

TrevP said:


> That's been my experience with the CCS adapter from Setec-Power. They seem to be emulating the CHAdeMO protocol even though theirs is rated to 80kW, I don't think anyone has cracked the Supercharging protocol to allow for anything higher yet


That's kind of strange - if the supercharger protocol is encrypted, that would mean Tesla fully intends its cars not to be able to fast charge at 3rd party stations. There's no account information or anything on board the car to protect with encryption.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

JasonF said:


> That's kind of strange - if the supercharger protocol is encrypted, that would mean Tesla fully intends its cars not to be able to fast charge at 3rd party stations. There's no account information or anything on board the car to protect with encryption.


While that may be true, there is also no reason to develop new, or continue top use older, clear-text protocols ever again.. Perhaps you've noticed that clear-text http pretty much doesn't exist anymore even though most web traffic (>95%) contains no sensitive or account info? Most current web browsers no longer support clear-text ftp anymore either.


----------

